# No Announcement Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/no-announcement-today/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/no-announcement-today/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>April 23, 2013

</strong>Normally, if you don’t see press invites about a week before, there’s nothing in the pipeline as far EOS goes. An example would be <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/announcements-on-march-22-2013-cr1/" target="_blank">these</a>. Lenses can sometimes be announced without any press event, as was the case with the EF 24-70 f/4L IS.</p>
<p>I do believe there is some truth to the delays <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/21mp-sensor-in-the-7d-mark-ii-cr1/" target="_blank">mentioned in this post</a>.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AdrianAllen (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how sad..  I've been itching to know if they will ever release the new models this quarter. I can't wait!! Canon what are you hiding from us?!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

No problemo ... Canon can take as long as they want, as long as they release the best 7D II to knock the socks off the competition ... if the new 7D II is an APS-H, I'd be thrilled and pre-order right away.


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope the wait is worth it. (No SL1 sensor in the 70D please). But to me, the time doesn't really matter; I'm still using my old 350D, so a few month more or less do not really matter after 7 years.



Rienzphotoz said:


> ... if the new 7D II is an APS-H, I'd be thrilled and pre-order right away.


I think you won't preorder the 7D II; APS-H is dead. It just does't make sense anymore. The prices of FF sensors are coming down, and the sensor represents a much smaller share of the cost of a camera then back in the days when APS-H was an option. Further EF-S lens will not work on an APS-H camera. So if you really like APS-H you most likely need to buy a FF and crop the picture.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure something will be out by the weekend, at least the 70D and 700D because the advertisements on TV is already airing here in Singapore for these 2 cameras…your typical Canon TV ad style…


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> I'm pretty sure something will be out by the weekend, at least the 70D and 700D because the advertisements on TV is already airing here in Singapore for these 2 cameras…your typical Canon TV ad style…



The 700D is on Canon Singapore's website:

http://www.canon.com.sg/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/dslr-eos/eos-700d?languageCode=EN

Hasn't that been out a little while though? I know people here are interested in the 7D Mark II and 70D which are not on the website it seems.


----------



## hamada (Apr 23, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> I'm pretty sure something will be out by the weekend, at least the 70D and 700D because the advertisements on TV is already airing here in Singapore for these 2 cameras…your typical Canon TV ad style…



the 700D is out for a while.

and where did you see advertising for the 70D??


----------



## dstppy (Apr 23, 2013)

In other news . . . no announcement yesterday as well.

Up next: Tomorrow, what can it hold?

;D I kid, we love you CR


----------



## CANONisOK (Apr 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> No problemo ... Canon can take as long as they want, as long as they release the best 7D II to knock the socks off the competition.



+1

And if they are truly delaying the 70D announcement to incorporate a new & improved sensor, I'm all for it. I'm looking for a new crop backup and don't need a APS-C mini-1DX (the rumored 7DII).


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 23, 2013)

"Absolutely nothing happened in Sector 83 by 9 by 12 today. I repeat, nothing happened in Sector 83 by 9 by 12."
- She who is always right.


Beside the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II & 24-70mm f/2.8 II, I can't think of any [non-niche] noteworthy lenses Canon has announced in the last three years.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon was too busy working on the massive changes to the T5i.....oh wait. 

What they heck have you been doing Canon? While Nikon gets the D7100 & D5200 we get the SL1 and a T4i.2?

I agree with others that this camera should not have the same 18mp sensor as Canon has been using. But there is no excuse that Canon doesn't have a newer sensor ready to go by now. This 18mp sensor has been around for years and been recycled in tons of camera bodies. Who cares about the MP, but the low light quality, softening to reduce moire, and dynamic range are unacceptable in a new 2013 camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Who cares about the MP, but the low light quality, softening to reduce moire, and dynamic range are unacceptable in a new 2013 camera.



Maybe Canon got the message and the 70d will feature a 16mp sensor, but with massively improved dr and noise?

Personally, I wouldn't miss 2mp much because some mp give or take doesn't make that much of a difference, if it is to be felt it'd have to be 26mp+ from the current 18mp.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 23, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > No problemo ... Canon can take as long as they want, as long as they release the best 7D II to knock the socks off the competition.
> ...



Yeah at this point in time why not just delay it until September if that means it gets a new sensor that competes with Exmor (hope, hope, hope). If someone needs something to shoot over the summer they can grab a really old used 7D. What would the new 70D bring that would be any better than that if it uses the same old sensor? But this new 70D with an exmor-beating sensor maybe brings in the xxD crowd to upgrade like mad?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 23, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> "Absolutely nothing happened in Sector 83 by 9 by 12 today. I repeat, nothing happened in Sector 83 by 9 by 12."
> - She who is always right.
> 
> 
> Beside the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II & 24-70mm f/2.8 II, I can't think of any [non-niche] noteworthy lenses Canon has announced in the last three years.



70-300L


----------



## CANONisOK (Apr 23, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Beside the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II & 24-70mm f/2.8 II, I can't think of any [non-niche] noteworthy lenses Canon has announced in the last three years.
> ...



I've seen a lot of people around here (and elsewhere) praise the 40mm f/2.8 STM as a great general-purpose lens. And it certainly has a noteworthy form-factor!


----------



## vikta11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> No problemo ... Canon can take as long as they want, as long as they release the best 7D II to knock the socks off the competition ... if the new 7D II is an APS-H, I'd be thrilled and pre-order right away.



APS-H with APS-C crop mode will add enough for others to consider. Nikon has been using crop modes for years, whats up with Canon?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2013)

vikta11 said:


> APS-H with APS-C crop mode will add enough for others to consider. Nikon has been using crop modes for years, whats up with Canon?



APS-H is dead for these reasons, it was just a hack that still doesn't use the full ef glass but looses the advantages of aps-c:

* With the current design, you cannot use ef-s lenses with aps-h or ff because of the larger mirror - and Canon is unlikely abandon a lot 7d and other aps-c users who invested in Canon ef-s (60mm macro, 10-22 & 17-55 zooms) or 3rd party ef-s lenses (like the tokina uwa).

* Canon likes well-off people or pros who want better iq than aps-c to buy ff cameras with very expensive tele primes and/or teleconverters to gain reach

* For most beginners/amateurs crop cameras have advantages: larger dof, longer reach, more fps. And in 5-10 years the aps-c iso performance will be so good to satisfy most people, so why rock the boat now?


----------



## ddashti (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, this was unexpected. Don't take forever, though, Canon.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 24, 2013)

vikta11 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > No problemo ... Canon can take as long as they want, as long as they release the best 7D II to knock the socks off the competition ... if the new 7D II is an APS-H, I'd be thrilled and pre-order right away.
> ...


+1


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 24, 2013)

CANONisOK said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Ellen Schmidtee said:
> ...



IMHO, a 5th 7[0/5]-300mm f/4-5.6 lens is not noteworthy. OK, IQ is better, but not 70-200mm IS II ground breaking better.

As for the 40mm f/2.8 STM, if it wasn't STM, it would just drop in the crack between the 35mm f/2 and the 50mm f/1.8, which is why I think it's just another video lens.


----------



## sfunglee (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh too bad, have been waiting and waiting... but it is worth to wait...


----------

